# Line Of Duty Finale



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well... that was not the ending i think most were expecting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I was very disappointed. A rather dull ending I thought


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Same here, extremely disappointed by that. Although there was talk this would be the last ever one, after that I think they've set it up for more. Carmichael taking Ted's place. Nothing said about Lomax setting up the dodgy prison transfer too???


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Very disappointing, nothing to it at all, just seemed to be an easy way to end it. No comment probably best sums it up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Social commentary innit, how corruption in public office gets sweeps under the carpet and muppets can rise to positions of power.
All very pertinent under the current government. Apparently.

Yep, was rubbish lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

It definitely left it open though for another season, given that the end sequence showed no update as to what the main three characters are up to now?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I found it a very disappointing end to the series and certainly not the type of finale we have been used to from Line of Duty.

If there isn't going to be a seventh series to redeem it then that will be very poor indeed.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Crushing disappointment.

The points they were trying to make at the end about people distancing themselves from the corruption and Buckles being the 4th man just didn't have the fire it should have.

I mean... there's got to have been something else pulling it all together, the Chief Constable has to be involved, surely? They didn't even address the abuse at the boys home.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

How can the tense and thrilling episodes over last few weeks be allowed to go out with a whimper like we all watched last night?

It's getting slated all over social media for that ending which is a shame as 24hrs prior to last night, the media were building it up to be a great ending to another cracking series.
Jed Mercurio is superb but missed a trick with that damp squib last night I'm afraid.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

That last episode was crap!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> How can the tense and thrilling episodes over last few weeks be allowed to go out with a whimper like we all watched last night?
> 
> It's getting slated all over social media for that ending which is a shame as 24hrs prior to last night, the media were building it up to be a great ending to another cracking series.
> Jed Mercurio is superb but missed a trick with that damp squib last night I'm afraid.


I'm thinking the only way to save it's reputation now is to announce season 7 ASAP. Really sad that 6seasons have all been gripping to watch apart from the final episode! 
I also wouldn't like to be one of the cast waking up to social media and tv today. I know it's the game they're in but like you say hours before last night's episode 13million people were thinking of nothing else.

Reading about Jed wanting the story to highlight real life issues as well, especially with last night's ending but let's face it, 99%aren't watching it for its real life meaning.


----------

